# polaris 850xp at red creek!



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

my buddy on his polaris 850xp hit a hole in high and just shreds his belt...:34:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I never even put my brute in high range....no need for it the way I ride. He shoulda took the advice and stop and let it cool down though, he already smoked it regardless but still...


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

exactly we tried to tell him... hard headed.. im gunna put another video up of him going throug the racing pit were he finished the belt and it blew up 5 seconds later!


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

same guy hitting the mud bog and destroys the belt...:34:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well then the problem was that he was in high. You would smoke belts too mudding in High... Anyone one, regardless of brand...

I know you didnt SAY anything, but I've seen your others posts. And it irks me that you like to brand bash... We dont go for that here. And since those were your intentions with your others posts/videos, it leads me to believe it was your intention here too... let's hope not, and keep it at "not"........

Thanks.


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

i wasnt trying to brand bash at all here. i was just trying to show how fast you can burn up a belt in high. this video was all the riders fault had nothing to do with the bike as soon as he put it in low he was fine. you are tuff guy lol. but the post about the kingquad was my fault sorry about that wont happen again. love this site!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm not buying he was in high range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

why do you say that. i can promise you he was.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i think ive seen a vid of bruin in this same hole when it was more full!
(the very first vid)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

mudthug1010 said:


> i wasnt trying to brand bash at all here. i was just trying to show how fast you can burn up a belt in high. this video was all the riders fault had nothing to do with the bike as soon as he put it in low he was fine. you are tuff guy lol. but the post about the kingquad was my fault sorry about that wont happen again. love this site!


Word. I believe you. Just struck me wrong that all the stuff you keep posting is of Other people tearing stuff up...  lol Carry on!


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

:agreed: X2 with Jon on this one all brands suck when they are broke down. They all have good points and bad points. However as stated this was 100% rider error, he could have avoided this completely by a simple shift to low!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

LM83 said:


> I'm not buying he was in high range.


Probably looked in low because it was slipping so bad. Sure was smoking like it was slipping a lot.


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

you can even hear in the first video taht we tell him to stop and let it cool off and switch to low. yea and he started shooting chunks of the belt out the snorkle soon after he got out the pit.


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

What a rook. thats when people like that with me have a hard time getting back to the truck. YOU CANT FIX STUPID


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

exactly what i said. his exact words after he got out of the first whole were. " burn it up its got a warranty on the belt"


----------

